# Scripters for STALKER mod



## Ketxxx (Nov 7, 2007)

Anyone interested? I'm far from being the best scripter in the world and having one or two people that are pretty good at it would help a lot, especially right now. I got blowouts working again but I messed up somewhere and after the blowout at agroprom theres continuous radiation accumilation to the player on the whole map and some kind of physical damage that prevants the player from continuously sprinting, pausing for a moment every second or so due to this odd physical damage.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Nov 7, 2007)

I will  I learn quickly, should have the code picked up in a couple of hours.


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 7, 2007)

Good stuff  anyone else interested in doing some scripting? Just before and during blowouts it would be nice to teach the NPCs to run for cover, NPCs wont take radiation damage, NPCs running for cover would just be a nice realism touch.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Nov 8, 2007)

Don't the NPC's sometimes respawn anyway? In the vikkage camp they do, I've seen it loads of times when military come and kill all but 3 of us, we take em down, I go to the bridge then come back, and they are all alive again. I even shot Wolf and he respawned.


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 8, 2007)

You havent patched stalker yet, respawn times were significantly changed in patches  plus if an important NPC dies before its script is over.. bam, crash.


----------



## GSG-9 (Nov 10, 2007)

I can't script, I can skin, I can't model (Well) I can work with sound. If you think I can help let me know Ket.


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 11, 2007)

PM'd


----------

